# Got a Great photo of a Gorgeous Fish?



## FuulieQ

I need practice with scales and fins, so if you've got good photos of pretty fishes, put em' up!  I'll be choosing four. 

Any tail type, any color! 

If you want samples you're gonna have to check my album because I don't want to post them all again.


----------



## briser

my fave pic of little lorenzo!

he has large pectoral fins but they are clear so hard to see in pictures.


----------



## metalbetta

I love your samples! Here are a couple that might help with scales and/or fins... Faye doesn't have the greatest finnage (she likes getting into fights and getting nipped), but Winston has some pretty sweet fins:



















You're welcome to do either or both if you need 'em!


----------



## naturegirl243

The picture is a little big,but you could do Dobby,you could really do any of my others if you want (like Mizu *hint hint*)


----------



## Tsuhei




----------



## Nutt007

These show off dragon scaling much:


----------



## fleetfish

Crowntail


----------



## monroe0704

Oooo I hope fleetfish's is accepted, so pretty! I'll post mine, but I see 4 already up above that you could do 

I've been trying to get any of my plakat boys drawn and I miss Helios (RIP) so much, so here's a one of him!


----------



## lilchiwolf

My blue HM plakat would be great full ^_^


----------



## Martinismommy




----------



## BeCkS




----------



## FuulieQ

Great, guys! Thanks a ton! 

Okay... So I've been waiting for a chance to do Helios, so I think I'll do him... Winston.. Mizo, and Tshuei's DBT whom I've also admired. If I have extra time I'll do more. c:


----------



## monroe0704

Thank you!  I'm so excited to see the finished product! I hope someday his brother's spawn will resemble Helios slightly.


----------



## baylee767

I personally consider Neon to be pretty average, but a lot of people like him... here's an old pic in which he looks shiny! (sorry about size)


----------



## Tsuhei

FuulieQ said:


> Great, guys! Thanks a ton!
> 
> Okay... So I've been waiting for a chance to do Helios, so I think I'll do him... Winston.. Mizo, and Tshuei's DBT whom I've also admired. If I have extra time I'll do more. c:


:3 hooray! I can't wait to see more of your artwork - *super excited*


----------



## FuulieQ

Thanks!  It might be a few days before I can post the art - the most recent one took me about 3-4 hours and I want to make these of comparable quality.


----------



## metalbetta

You can't rush art! But I'm excited to see what you can do!


----------



## naturegirl243

Yay! I love your art I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## vaygirl

I know you picked already but I'm still putting up one of my favorite pics of Whiskey.  Maybe you'll have a chance to do him. If not, no problem!









http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/1795/dscn0746g.jpg
Hi Res


----------



## baylee767

Oh I didn't notice you already picked  never mind then.


----------



## FuulieQ

I might take some more once I finish these.  

Right now I'm working on Helios.


----------



## monroe0704

FuulieQ said:


> I might take some more once I finish these.
> 
> Right now I'm working on Helios.


**cheering you on** SO excited to see it!


----------



## naturegirl243

Did you get anymore done?


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see the finished artwork!


----------



## cjayBetta

Love the colors on My boy Windu!


----------



## FuulieQ

Windu's great! 

I finished Helios. It turned out pretty good, I think. I don't have it scanned yet, but I wanted to ask quick-like if Monroe wanted a background.

Mizu's next.


----------



## cjayBetta

thx! His tail looks bitten in the pic... it isnt... its just he had it bent because of his cave


----------



## FuulieQ

Oh, I can tell.  He really does have gorgeous colors, though. And that's a really cute flare pic. 

Mizu's lineart is done. I'm coloring it now.


----------



## monroe0704

FuulieQ said:


> Windu's great!
> 
> I finished Helios. It turned out pretty good, I think. I don't have it scanned yet, but I wanted to ask quick-like if Monroe wanted a background.
> 
> Mizu's next.


No background necessary  if you wanted to throw a plant or two next to him then sure, but nothing elaborate. Thanks )


----------



## naturegirl243

Yayyyyyyyy!!! I'm excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FuulieQ

I think it might look better on its own, so I'll just scan it like it is. 

I got halfway through coloring Mizu and my light blue marker ran out... we'll see how this goes. I'll have to improvise.


----------



## FuulieQ

Finished Mizu! 

Now Mizu and Helios are both done... Winston is next. Then Tsuhei's DBTHMPK.


----------



## cjayBetta

Windu toooooo  hehehehehe Ill be interested to see how you do his colors


----------



## FuulieQ

Okay, okay, then Windu. >3>

Yeah, I'll be interested too...  Although Helios was actually a great exercise in color, so I'll use some of what I learned from doing him.


----------



## FuulieQ

Mizu;










Helios;










Extra halfmoon doubletail color practice;










The scanner really mangled these, the colors are really out of whack and just weird. :c If anyone wants the original to see the real colors, just ask. It's free.


----------



## metalbetta

Those are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## FuulieQ

Thanks! c:

You can tell what order I did them in, haha, by the time I got to Mizu's I was much more confident.


----------



## monroe0704

How beautiful!!! I'm speechless  thank you!


----------



## FuulieQ

I'm glad you like it! Sorry he's so washed-out, it turns out that my 300 marker set doesn't have the right color of blue that was on his fins. -_-


----------



## naturegirl243

Oh wow that's so cool! Thank you soooooo much


----------



## metalbetta

Can't wait to see how Winston turns out!!


----------



## FuulieQ

naturegirl243 said:


> Oh wow that's so cool! Thank you soooooo much


You're welcome, and I'm glad you like it.


----------



## FuulieQ

metalbetta said:


> Can't wait to see how Winston turns out!!


 Speakin' of which, do you have any other photos of him?


----------



## Tsuhei

FuulieQ said:


> Finished Mizu!
> 
> Now Mizu and Helios are both done... Winston is next. Then Tsuhei's DBTHMPK.


Hooray I can't wait :-D *excited*

Great artwork!


----------



## cjayBetta

Omg your amazing


----------



## baylee767

0.0 

I hope you get to Neon... those are... amazing. Just stunning 0.0


----------



## metalbetta

Plenty. I've gotta get ready for work but I'll be sure to post some this afternoon when I'm off.


----------



## FuulieQ

Thanks, guys.  And that's great, Metal, I'll pop back in here later to grab them.


----------



## metalbetta

Here are a couple:









Without flash:









Aaaand with flash again.


----------



## fleetfish

Hope you still get a chance to do Mars (CT posted front page). I love your work, it's incredible! I have plenty more pics of him if you want to see them.


----------



## FuulieQ

Thanks.  I might still be able to do that. I wasn't expecting so many requests! Haha.  

Right now, though, I'm out of state with no scanner. I'll be back in a week so hopefully I can get some stuff done.


----------



## metalbetta

Didn't know if this picture of Winston might help you out too... Just took it the other day...
This is his "epic face" lol:


----------



## FuulieQ

... that's really cute. xD

I don't think I could do that photo without making it cartoony and exaggerated, though. Maybe it'll be an extra doodle or something. c:


----------



## metalbetta

lol I was just giving more angles of him, you don't have to do an extra. I mean if you want to I have no objections lol, but I figured a recent, clear shot might help ya


----------



## FuulieQ

Well, we'll see what I have time for.


----------



## Alex09

If you want to practice you can use either pic of my new PK boy. You don't have to though- I understand if you're busy. I just thought they would be good reference pics as all the rays and scales are clearly defined... This is NOT necessarily a request, just an option to help you out if you want it.


----------



## carzz

LeRoy


----------



## peachesxo

Alex09 said:


> If you want to practice you can use either pic of my new PK boy. You don't have to though- I understand if you're busy. I just thought they would be good reference pics as all the rays and scales are clearly defined... This is NOT necessarily a request, just an option to help you out if you want it.


JSKDHSAKJFHASJKHFGKASJHGKJAHGKJSA
that betta is epic.


----------



## baylee767

WOW Alex! That Betta has copper scales and dorsal yet the rest of his fins are red... you have a beauty there 0.0


----------



## Nutt007

Well, my picture looked like it was a bit hard to do, as it was just Cirrus's head, so here is a good shot of Bloom instead.


----------



## Martinismommy

I sent you a PM regarding drawings....I can't get into my PM box for some reason....Can you please e mail me [email protected]


----------



## FuulieQ

Thanks guys!  

Sorry this is taking me so long. I don't have a scanner where I am. :< I'll get as many of these done as I can before classes start up again.

MartinisMommy, I got your PM, thanks for your interest!! I love your fish and breeding lines, by the way.


----------



## FuulieQ

Okay! I'm back now! (phew)

Getting to work...


----------



## Martinismommy

I can't wait to see what you come up with....I'm super excited!


----------



## FuulieQ

I hope the sketches were up to your expectations! 

I know they look weird now but with any luck at all they'll smooth out and start looking sharper once I ink them.


----------



## Martinismommy

Just keep up the great work......I'm certain I'll LOVE the finished product......


----------



## FuulieQ

o-o

Now I'm afraid I'll mess up, haha. 

Oh, and don't worry Metalbetta, I haven't forgotten about Winston.


----------



## cjayBetta

Im excited toooooooooo!!!


----------



## FuulieQ

Ha ha. c:

Sorry for the wait, guys. In case you all haven't noticed, I'm really slow. :I


----------



## cjayBetta

No rush


----------



## metalbetta

lol take your time, I'm in no rush.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Beware...I'm about to add to your to-do list! lol 

When you have time, could you draw my grumpy little boy, Sunkiss?


----------



## Martinismommy

Any progress yet on the 2 boys? )


----------



## FuulieQ

Actually, yes. 

I have one of them finished in black and white. I'm going to scan a whole bunch of stuff tomorrow that I've finished including that, monroe's logo lineart, and possibly your second boy's lineart as well.


----------



## Martinismommy

Take your time......I was just checking in )


----------



## FuulieQ

I might hold off until tomorrow (sorry) so I can finish your second guy. 

Or maybe I'll just scan them now. 

Augh.


----------



## metalbetta

Decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## FuulieQ

I'm gonna see how many I can scan before my internet shuts off. 

If I disappear you know what happened.


----------



## FuulieQ

Here's what I've been working on lately ~










It's for Monroe so don't steal!


----------



## Tsuhei

Gorgeous!!! O.O can't wait to see mine!


----------



## FuulieQ

c: Thanks!


----------



## beat2020

FuulieQ said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for Monroe so don't steal!


That-is-AMAZING!!
GREAT job!


----------



## FuulieQ

Thanks!


----------



## monroe0704

FuulieQ said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for Monroe so don't steal!


Yey it's so awesome!!! For everyone else's knowledge, it's a logo for Bettafly, my breeding persona haha. Perhaps I can also just use it for a small LFS in my area too! This one is going on business cards and a color one will grace my website. It's more perfect than I imagined!!


----------



## FuulieQ

You're too nice.


----------



## FuulieQ

My internet in my new location is fritzing, but I've finished the logos for Monroe and MartinisMommy. I'll post them when I can. They might be huge files, though, since I have no resizing software on this computer.


----------



## metalbetta

You could always just resize them online on tinypic or something like that.. I'm not sure whether it would reduce the quality of the photo or not though...


----------



## FuulieQ

Yeah, I've tried resizing on Iaza.com but the school's internet is so crappy that it freezes up every time!

I'll try again this morning, maybe there's more free bandwidth than there was last night.

[edit] It worked!!! They're a little fuzzy, but otherwise undamaged!  I'm pretty proud of these, I think I've really improved. Tried a new technique on the second one and I love it.


----------



## metalbetta

Those look awesome!
Seeing drawings like that make me wish I didn't have the drawing capabilities of a 5 year old. lol

How's Winston coming along?


----------



## FuulieQ

He's coming. I'm sketching him out.  I had to give these two priority because they're paying me.


----------



## metalbetta

Haha no worries, just curious


----------



## Tsuhei

How's the picture of Latté coming along? =3 I've been getting super duper excited!


----------



## FuulieQ

Also sketching.  It really helps now that I've found a site that can resize things.


----------



## GeorgiaPeach




----------



## Ariel1719

You still taking these? You're great!


----------



## FuulieQ

Sorry, not right now! I still owe Tsuhei and Metal but I might reopen after I've finished those two depending on my workload.


----------



## FuulieQ

Okay, MartinisMommy's second.... now officially on to finalizing Winston!


----------



## Martinismommy

I am so pleased with your work! I'm going to try and talk you into doing some art work and entering it at the convention in June.....You are TALENTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monroe0704

That looks amazing! I simply cannot do the perfect and clean look you so flawlessly do! Just stunning


----------



## sundstrom

If you can please maybe draw this picture of my HM/DT male thanks


----------



## FuulieQ

Martinismommy said:


> I am so pleased with your work! I'm going to try and talk you into doing some art work and entering it at the convention in June.....You are TALENTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aaaahhhhh wait, a convention?! What convention?!  

I'm really glad you like them! I've really learned a lot from these fish drawings, guys. Really. I've been trying to apply it to my artwork for class and it's helped tremendously!


----------



## sundstrom

oh my god i love your drawings. And is it possible if you could draw my HM/DT male thanks


----------



## cjayBetta

Oh wow... I cannot wait for mine!


----------



## FuulieQ

Sorry again that I'm so slow. :c


----------



## FuulieQ

Winston!










I have the lineart done for the others but haven't had time to color.


----------



## monroe0704

OMG this is gorgeous as usual!! If you don't mind, I'm going to be copying all the pics you do and putting them in one of those coffee table photo books you can order online  I'll give credit to you of course...

Edit: I won't take the drawings that you were commissioned to do though... common sense lol


----------



## FuulieQ

xD Sure! Don't use that particular image, though. :B The colors got really washed out for some reason. I'm going to see if I can fix it after class.


----------



## monroe0704

Aww I think he looks like a watercolor drawing! Lol ok... I'll wait


----------



## cjayBetta

:O so pretty... wheres Windu?


----------



## FuulieQ

Not done yet. >:T

I'll get to him. I just have to put my IRL life first right now.


----------



## cjayBetta

Well thats okay lololol RL< Online lol


----------



## FuulieQ

cjayBetta said:


> Well thats okay lololol RL< Online lol


Yup.  At least right now it certainly....

Wait, your < is backwards. D:< I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE


----------



## metalbetta

OMG GORGEOUS! Thank you thank you thank you!!! I'll have to print this and hang it up somewhere!


----------



## FuulieQ

metalbetta said:


> OMG GORGEOUS! Thank you thank you thank you!!! I'll have to print this and hang it up somewhere!


I'm glad you like it!  I'll try to balance the colors and upload a better version some time. 

Now, to color Tsuhei's... then color Basch... then Windu... @[email protected] Gonna have to take a break aafter these.


----------



## Tsuhei

FuulieQ said:


> I'm glad you like it!  I'll try to balance the colors and upload a better version some time.
> 
> Now, to color Tsuhei's... then color Basch... then Windu... @[email protected] Gonna have to take a break aafter these.


Ooh! Excited! :-D Take your time, no rush. Are you an art major, by the way?


----------



## cjayBetta

Oops typo


----------



## FuulieQ

Tsuhei said:


> Ooh! Excited! :-D Take your time, no rush. Are you an art major, by the way?


No, actually.  I'm a Biology major. Hurp durp I like science 

These drawings are a bit small and rushed since I have no time, sorry guys. But I still like them enough. They just aren't as elaborate as I usually would have done.


----------



## carzz

I love viewing photos of other bettas!  I like to see what other people consider amazing!  And there are quite a few fantastic fish in here!


----------



## FuulieQ

carzz said:


> I love viewing photos of other bettas!  I like to see what other people consider amazing!  And there are quite a few fantastic fish in here!


I've been considering making a thread of all my favorite aquabid fish photos, but I figured it would just be spam since there are so many aquabid threads already. :<


----------



## sundstrom

Could you draw him please his name is Oliver


----------



## Alphafish

Alex09 said:


> If you want to practice you can use either pic of my new PK boy. You don't have to though- I understand if you're busy. I just thought they would be good reference pics as all the rays and scales are clearly defined... This is NOT necessarily a request, just an option to help you out if you want it.


I LOVE that fish, as well as all the rest of the ones in the pictures here... Where did you get him? Somehow I doubt you got him from a pet store...When choosing my betta fish in the coming days, I will look for someone like this...I thought of names immediately when I looked at him. Amazing.


----------



## rosefoo

Could you please draw Angel? Thank You!


----------



## FuulieQ

Heads up, guys, I'm not taking any more requests until I finish the ones I've already got. 

If you're going to die if I don't draw your fish, you can check my Etsy listings. I'm selling custom fish portraits on there.


----------



## rosefoo

LOL it's ok I understand! Take your time!


----------



## SashimiBetta

My Veil-Tail Male Betta:


----------



## Mermaid Fish

Just out of curiosity, what are you making the drawings out of?


----------



## FuulieQ

Guys!!! I appreciate the interest, but requests are closed!!!! >_< 

Oh, I use markers and ink for these. And a gel pen.


----------



## Mermaid Fish

K, Thanks! Love your drawings!


----------



## FuulieQ

You're welcome!  And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I am jealous of your mad skills!! X3 You must be making a fortune off of these things! :3


----------

